# What makes a powder board?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Whoever is saying the Summit isn't a pow specific board is on crack. That thing sucks to ride on non pow days. 

You don't need a directional shape to get float. What you need is an elongated alternate camber profile that has exaggerated tips. This will change how you float and glide. It's also for the guys that are spinning in pow or want to be centered.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

there are different types of pow boards...bowls, trees, fs, directional and etc.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Whoever is saying the Summit isn't a pow specific board is on crack. That thing sucks to ride on non pow days.
> 
> You don't need a directional shape to get float. What you need is an elongated alternate camber profile that has exaggerated tips. This will change how you float and glide. It's also for the guys that are spinning in pow or want to be centered.


As above, my Sherlock seems to be a bit narrow in the waist with a lot of surface area in the tips. This doesn't help the tail sink of course but I think it floats the bow. My understanding as well is that the rocker section is more pronounced in the Sherlock than in other Flying V boards, which sucks on hardpack but seems to benefit in soft snow/powder.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I have to wonder why anyone would want to ride a stiff or really oddly shaped pow specific board when guys like Travis Rice, Jake blauvelt, DCP etc prove you can rock deep pow, trees and kickers on a pretty typical freeride/all mountain boards... they ride stuff we wouldnt touch but you never see them on a weird looking pow specific board. Seems more like a novelty item or a trend that makes you an elitist or something. I mean hey whatever floats your boat, I don't care but it just seems hindering to ride such a specific board when really it doesn't give you any advantage...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Casual said:


> I have to wonder why anyone would want to ride a stiff or really oddly shaped pow specific board when guys like Travis Rice, Jake blauvelt, DCP etc prove you can rock deep pow, trees and kickers on a pretty typical freeride/all mountain boards... they ride stuff we wouldnt touch but you never see them on a weird looking pow specific board. Seems more like a novelty item or a trend that makes you an elitist or something. I mean hey whatever floats your boat, I don't care but it just seems hindering to ride such a specific board when really it doesn't give you any advantage...


I guess when you ride 200 + days a year, you can float on an ironing board if you need to ;-)


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks BA. That makes sense.

Casual: I think I need a lot more help than DCP or TR. :laugh:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

even on the ultimate pow day i personally would not want a directional board


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Casual said:


> I have to wonder why anyone would want to ride a stiff or really oddly shaped pow specific board when guys like Travis Rice, Jake blauvelt, DCP etc prove you can rock deep pow, trees and kickers on a pretty typical freeride/all mountain boards... they ride stuff we wouldnt touch but you never see them on a weird looking pow specific board. Seems more like a novelty item or a trend that makes you an elitist or something. I mean hey whatever floats your boat, I don't care but it just seems hindering to ride such a specific board when really it doesn't give you any advantage...


You would be surprised how many of those guys have a powder specific deck in their quiver. Have to remember they snowboard when the camera isn't on as well.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I rode my t.rice hp for two runs this past sunday... which was after about 75cm over three days. Walked back to the truck and grabbed my Charlie Slasher for the other ten runs. Pow boards make pow days fucking epic imo. They are fun, super floaty and so much less effort to ride in the deep.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

After riding a Nitro Slash 166 for a few days now, I can say it's a lot of fun. For me a "powder" board has to be directional, lots of setback, taper, etc. Otherwise it's an all mountain or a freeride board that can handle powder.

The Virus has nose rocker, setback, taper, etc. but I don't consider it a powder board because it was designed to excel at freeriding through chop.

The Nitro has a more mellow camber, an earlier rise nose rocker, and is much longer overall. I sort of like Priors boards to compare:

The Mens Freeride has some taper, setback, and is an RCR profile. But it's a freeride board, not a powder board. It'd be great in powder, but it's designed to freeride.

The Khyber has a wider nose, more setback, and more taper, but I still consider it a freeride board. It's available in 150-170 cm lengths.

The Spearhead and Fissle are both more powder oriented, and are available from 160-178 cm lengths. Shorter sidecut radii to help you turn the big boats in trees quick, MUCH more exaggerated noses, etc. I would call these twin tip powder boards.

The Pow Stick is obviously a single tip freeride board.


To me, anything that is a true twin is either park or all-mountain oriented, no matter how much rocker it has. Directional boards make up the all-mountain and freeride sectors, and as the directional differences increase they become powder boards.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

atr3yu said:


> I rode my t.rice hp for two runs this past sunday... which was after about 75cm over three days. Walked back to the truck and grabbed my Charlie Slasher for the other ten runs. Pow boards make pow days fucking epic imo. They are fun, super floaty and so much less effort to ride in the deep.


recently picked up a c.slasher and wish i had picked up one years ago. so much fun to just ride without even thinking about keeping the nose up/ leaning back etc.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> Pow boards make pow days fucking epic imo. They are fun, super floaty and so much less effort to ride in the deep.


what this dood said.... gotta have the right weapon for the mission


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

I can ride a 145 in blower snow in uber steep terrain. Milking all the POW available in the mid to low angle terraidn is where POW boards shine. More speed means more fun, more slashes. Rocker helps a lot set back and taper help more.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

People that have never ridden a pow board have no idea what they are missing. Period. Let them believe their one board quiver killer is all they need. No sense in arguing.


----------



## Gohsef (Oct 11, 2013)

Casual said:


> I have to wonder why anyone would want to ride a stiff or really oddly shaped pow specific board when guys like Travis Rice, Jake blauvelt, DCP etc prove you can rock deep pow, trees and kickers on a pretty typical freeride/all mountain boards... they ride stuff we wouldnt touch but you never see them on a weird looking pow specific board. Seems more like a novelty item or a trend that makes you an elitist or something. I mean hey whatever floats your boat, I don't care but it just seems hindering to ride such a specific board when really it doesn't give you any advantage...


Reckon if the terrain is steep enough (i.e. the stuff TRice, Jake, DCP rides), then any board should do the trick. Think a powder board would be nice when the slope isn't 50 degrees and you got 2 feet of POW to contend with!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Gohsef said:


> Reckon if the terrain is steep enough (i.e. the stuff TRice, Jake, DCP rides), then any board should do the trick. Think a powder board would be nice when the slope isn't 50 degrees and you got 2 feet of POW to contend with!


Exactly. Some kid always says if trice can........ Blah blah.
There are different dynamics at play when you have speed and steepness on your side. A maccas tray will float down a 50 degree slope at 100mph 
Fact is most of us arent trice and dont ride 5iddy degree slopz. To guys who are mortal, like me, a powder board can dramatically change the way you ride in powder. The heavier you are the more this is true. 
In my experience the nose rocker is everything. You can fuck up all the other design aspects but get the nose rocker right and it will float. Few manufacturers do this as well as they could.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

ETM said:


> Exactly. Some kid always says if trice can........ Blah blah.
> There are different dynamics at play when you have speed and steepness on your side. A maccas tray will float down a 50 degree slope at 100mph
> Fact is most of us arent trice and dont ride 5iddy degree slopz. To guys who are mortal, like me, a powder board can dramatically change the way you ride in powder. The heavier you are the more this is true.
> In my experience the nose rocker is everything. You can fuck up all the other design aspects but get the nose rocker right and it will float. Few manufacturers do this as well as they could.


Does flex have some say? My favorite board to ride in deep is believe it or not a k2 brigade. The set back and soft flexing nose seems to make it easier floating... and a hell of a lot funner time than my operator, uninc or slayblade...


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Powder boards are a luxury item, only needed a few days a year and usually priced accordingly. The Pros like TRice, DCP, etc, are all trying to sell boards to the average snowboarder who is only going to buy 1 board for everything, they are not going to put out a video of them only riding a powder board that will only sell to a small percentage of the market. 

These guys get shuttled up the hill in helicopters and snowmobiles to hit a packed down kicker a couple of times, they aren't riding all day in blower pow in these videos. You can ride any board in powder, but a real powder board will be easier, and less fatiguing for a full day of riding. TRice uses a 161 or his 164 in the back country, but uses a 157 if he rides park. He's still not using one board for everything and I'm betting he's pulling out the Speedodeeps on the deep days when the camera isn't rolling, or maybe we'll see that in future videos as well. 

If someone doesn't believe in the usefullness of a powder board it's because they haven't tried one on a really deep day.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's like having a garage full of tools. Sure you can probably use an every day tool for a special task, but it's worth it to have that one tool that does that one job specifically and saves you time/energy to get the task done.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I have about 6 or so pow specific decks, all of them are different.

From twin tapered to surfboard looking.

Haven't got to try them all yet, so I can't say which style/profile I like the most

But I will say this...

I got to try out my Dupraz yesterday.

WOW, just fuckin' WOW.

While I think rocker in the nose is the strongest single attribute of a pow stick:huh:
The Dupraz doesn't have rocker in the nose:icon_scratch:


TT


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> If someone doesn't believe in the usefullness of a powder board it's because they haven't tried one on a really deep day.


This is true, I haven't ridden a true powder deck on a really deep day, I've ridden a lot of deep days though but all on twin all mountain/park decks and never had an issue, that being said I would try it.

Now keep in mind I was posing a question, one that was answered. I'm totally open to try a board like this but seriously, 99% of riders are going to ride some pow and then back on hardpack so you need to be able to handle both... I also ride switch a lot so directional seems limiting like a pair of skiis... then again if floating in waist deep pow becomes that effortless I guess the argument will be made that you wont care if you can't ride switch.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

from a sad East Coaster, all I can say is that I wish I had deep snow to contend with to make me consider a pow board. I don't even understand the different types of powder cause all we get here is one kind..tracked out, mobbed 8" powder that gets flattened out within an hour


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Casual said:


> This is true, I haven't ridden a true powder deck on a really deep day, I've ridden a lot of deep days though but all on twin all mountain/park decks and never had an issue, that being said I would try it.
> 
> Now keep in mind I was posing a question, one that was answered. I'm totally open to try a board like this but seriously, 99% of riders are going to ride some pow and then back on hardpack so you need to be able to handle both... I also ride switch a lot so directional seems limiting like a pair of skiis... then again if floating in waist deep pow becomes that effortless I guess the argument will be made that you wont care if you can't ride switch.


Exactly Casual. On those deep days, I hazard to guess riding switch isn't paramount. If you ride regular I would be more than happy to let you ride my hovercraft if we can meet up on a deep day at Castle. All the best.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Casual said:


> 99% of riders are going to ride some pow and then back on hardpack so you need to be able to handle both


and here is your flaw.... if you are riding pow and hardpack on the same day then you are not really riding on a real pow day. On a real deep pow day, there will be no hardpack to find, those are the days you bring out the powder board. If your resort got 10cm overnight and it's going to be tracked out by 10am, then that is not really a "pow day". Where you see the benefits of a pow board is when you are riding pow ALL DAY LONG... catski days, heli boarding, back country, 30cm+ days mid week, etc.... If you never get those kind of days, then you won't appreciate a real powder board.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

^ Word. Testify.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

East§ide said:


> from a sad East Coaster, all I can say is that I wish I had deep snow to contend with to make me consider a pow board. I don't even understand the different types of powder cause all we get here is one kind..tracked out, mobbed 8" powder that gets flattened out within an hour


Well said. My "powder board" is simply a long NS Raptor that I bought a few years ago. Sadly, because of what ES stated above, I haven't even taken it out of the plastic yet. And the trips I take out west are crapshoots weather-wise, so I'm better off just bringing my "regular" board and praying for a couple pow days.

I guess the question I have is do many people bring multiple boards with them to their home mountain, particularly on powder days? If you want to just bomb around and collect vertical then having the pow board is best, but what if you want to play around more? Is there a reserve board in the car for after lunch?


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

There are many resorts where you can ride top to bottom POW runs through out the day, ill put twenty days a year on my pow board. Also a POW board will make a 6 inch day feel deeper, with a regular board you would be bouncing off the bottom, while with a POW board you are surfing turns all day. 

Also my POW board is easy and fun to ride on groomers. Tapered and directional but rides switch fine. I learned cab fives on it.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> and here is your flaw.... if you are riding pow and hardpack on the same day then you are not really riding on a real pow day. On a real deep pow day, there will be no hardpack to find, those are the days you bring out the powder board. If your resort got 10cm overnight and it's going to be tracked out by 10am, then that is not really a "pow day". Where you see the benefits of a pow board is when you are riding pow ALL DAY LONG... catski days, heli boarding, back country, 30cm+ days mid week, etc.... If you never get those kind of days, then you won't appreciate a real powder board.


No offense dude but I've been riding for 25 years, I know what a deep day is, I just haven't ridden a directional powder specific board. Your just misinterpreting what I'm saying. 

Arsenal I might have to take you up on that bro!


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Casual said:


> No offense dude but I've been riding for 25 years, I know what a deep day is, I just haven't ridden a directional powder specific board. Your just misinterpreting what I'm saying.
> 
> Arsenal I might have to take you up on that bro!


25 years of riding and no POW board, time to expand the quiver. Different boards give different rides all are fun.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm stuck in Vegas for a convention while back home is having a great powder run. My buddy and I swapped boards awhile back- my Proto for his Cobra. He called me to ride tomorrow and I told him I was stuck in LV so he asked me to have my wife leave the Cobra on the porch so he could pick it up in the morning since it was better in pow. I told him I'd have her leave my Charlie Slasher out instead. He started to protest waning the Cobra since it was so good in powder, but I just stopped him. Like look, if you think a 158 Cobra is good in powder, a 164 Charlie Slasher is going to change your life.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Listheeb21 said:


> I guess the question I have is do many people bring multiple boards with them to their home mountain, particularly on powder days? If you want to just bomb around and collect vertical then having the pow board is best, but what if you want to play around more? Is there a reserve board in the car for after lunch?


Picked up a powder board this last fall..........almost feels like cheating. Good days, I'll take two boards up to the hill. Swap out, when shit gets tracked.


----------



## Sause (Jan 16, 2014)

I just got my first powder board last night. 2004 Fish, the thing still had the factory sleeve, stickers and wax job. Its in perfect shape and has never even had bindings attached to it! I'm in NJ so there is not much use for a pow board here but I'll taking her for a ride at Vail next week.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

What makes a powder board?...
POW
...other wise ya ain't got shit
...well all u got is shit....just sayin


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

walove what kinda pow board do you have?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm stuck in Vegas for a convention while back home is having a great powder run. My buddy and I swapped boards awhile back- my Proto for his Cobra. He called me to ride tomorrow and I told him I was stuck in LV so he asked me to have my wife leave the Cobra on the porch so he could pick it up in the morning since it was better in pow. I told him I'd have her leave my Charlie Slasher out instead. He started to protest waning the Cobra since it was so good in powder, but I just stopped him. Like look, if you think a 158 Cobra is good in powder, a 164 Charlie Slasher is going to change your life.


Ha Ha:laugh::laugh::laugh:

You just lost a friend & your pow stick:icon_scratch:

Cause that dude ain't ever giving it back & I bet he changed his phone number & moved already.


TT


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

stickz said:


> walove what kinda pow board do you have?


165 lib btx snow mullet, does everything great. really easy to ride. let's you be super lazy and still rip.

Also have 162 gyrator from the first year back with wakeboard rocker. Unsinkable and rips carves on hard pack. Takes a little more focus, can't be lazy.

Spent a handful of days on a 165 Charlie slasher, had good float and is super stable but wast as nimble or fun to ride as the mullet.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Listheeb21 said:


> I guess the question I have is do many people bring multiple boards with them to their home mountain, particularly on powder days? If you want to just bomb around and collect vertical then having the pow board is best, but what if you want to play around more? Is there a reserve board in the car for after lunch?


The powder board I've got is also fun on groomers, trees, park, etc. I usually bring two boards to the hill and switch it up. Powder day I bring the powder board and the Virus (and usually ride the Virus), non-powder day I bring the park board (a Burton Custom) and the Virus. And usually ride the Virus... :dizzy:


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

walove said:


> 165 lib btx snow mullet, does everything great. really easy to ride. let's you be super lazy and still rip.
> 
> Also have 162 gyrator from the first year back with wakeboard rocker. Unsinkable and rips carves on hard pack. Takes a little more focus, can't be lazy.
> 
> Spent a handful of days on a 165 Charlie slasher, had good float and is super stable but wast as nimble or fun to ride as the mullet.


soo glad to see this post. I'm from Washington and also have a 162 gyrator. I think from 2008. It has the flat camber section in the middle. What do you think of the Gyrator vs. the Charlie Slasher? my last day out, I was noticing how heavy the Gyrator is and it got me thinking about a new pow deck once the clearance sales hit. The Charlie Slasher is fairly inexpensive. I probably would look at the 161 though.

Do you feel like you have more fun on the CS or the Gyrator? I think the thing I like the most about the gyrator is that it just busts through crud once the pow starts getting tracked out. That is probably tied directly to the weight though.

I'd love to hear your thoughts on comparing the two.

-joel


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> and here is your flaw.... if you are riding pow and hardpack on the same day then you are not really riding on a real pow day. On a real deep pow day, there will be no hardpack to find, those are the days you bring out the powder board. If your resort got 10cm overnight and it's going to be tracked out by 10am, then that is not really a "pow day". Where you see the benefits of a pow board is when you are riding pow ALL DAY LONG... catski days, heli boarding, back country, 30cm+ days mid week, etc.... If you never get those kind of days, then you won't appreciate a real powder board.


Isn't 10cm considered a dusting?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> Isn't 10cm considered a dusting?


In Ontario we used to freak out if we got 10 cm overnight, that was "POWDAH!!!"

Now in AB/BC I'd say we consider 10 cm a little fluff to fill in the pockets. Powder should be bottomless. That could be 10 cm a day for 10 days before you get there, or 50 cm the night you're there, etc. :icon_scratch:


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

jojotherider said:


> soo glad to see this post. I'm from Washington and also have a 162 gyrator. I think from 2008. It has the flat camber section in the middle. What do you think of the Gyrator vs. the Charlie Slasher? my last day out, I was noticing how heavy the Gyrator is and it got me thinking about a new pow deck once the clearance sales hit. The Charlie Slasher is fairly inexpensive. I probably would look at the 161 though.
> 
> Do you feel like you have more fun on the CS or the Gyrator? I think the thing I like the most about the gyrator is that it just busts through crud once the pow starts getting tracked out. That is probably tied directly to the weight though.
> 
> ...



my gyrator is an 07 i think, no flat spot, tip to tail rocker, makes it more surfy and quick to turns than boards with a flat spot in the middle. I'd doubt that the CS is much lighter than the gyrator. Its stable and busts crud well, but id bet it only floats a little bit more than than your gyrator. The CS is kind of plankish, doesnt turn or respond quickly. 

I like the surfy feeling from boards with rocker between the feet but they are hard to find. The lib tech birdman is my dream board at the moment. I have a 159 skatebanana and its fun and surfy in the pow but doesnt bust through the crud. It is fun to mess around when there is no pow though. 

other cheap pow boards are the jones hovercraft, and the salomon powdersnake, bataleon cameltoe


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

walove said:


> I'd doubt that the CS is much lighter than the gyrator.


Not familiar with the Gyrator, but the CS is stupid light. My 164 CS is probably the lightest board I've ever owned despite my other boards being in the 158 range.

As far as the CS being plankish, it is outside of the pow, but what the hell are you doing on a CS outside of the pow anyway? The extra width makes it pretty slow edge to edge when you're not in powder. Very slashy (hence the name) and surfy in the powder.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Not familiar with the Gyrator, but the CS is stupid light. My 164 CS is probably the lightest board I've ever owned despite my other boards being in the 158 range.


i dont remember ether being heavy or light, most boards are pretty close to the same weight. 



linvillegorge said:


> As far as the CS being plankish, it is outside of the pow, but what the hell are you doing on a CS outside of the pow anyway? The extra width makes it pretty slow edge to edge when you're not in powder. Very slashy (hence the name) and surfy in the powder.


same day same pow same turns, the 164 slasher was much more sluggish than the 165 lib tech snowmullet. The slasher turns from the tail while the mullet and gyrator pivot from the middle. The flat tail on the CS makes it slower to bring the nose up in pow compared to boards with rockered tails. It is more stable but gives up a little bit of fun. A lot of people prefer stable boards, i like loose boards.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

walove said:


> same day same pow same turns, the 164 slasher was much more sluggish than the 165 lib tech snowmullet. The slasher turns from the tail while the mullet and gyrator pivot from the middle. The flat tail on the CS makes it slower to bring the nose up in pow compared to boards with rockered tails. It is more stable but gives up a little bit of fun. A lot of people prefer stable boards, i like loose boards.


Have not ridden the mullet nor gyrator...but concur with 164 CS which for me is more of an unsinkable low angle and big bowl...kind of point and cruise surrfy thing. I'd like something atad more looser, i.e., lively and agile with good float and yet would not fold up in the pnw deep poo and still bust the sloppy chop.

But any opinions/comparison about the powder snake?


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the short discussion here. Looks like I'm going to ride the gyrator until it blows up.

-joel


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Me and my friends had a whopping weekend in Trysil earlier this year. It doesn't happen that often, but Trysil had 100 cm snow in less than a week and the temperature was steady at -10* C - making perfect champagne powder.

It was a blast and the only regret I has is that I didn't look more for a powder specific board. I had my new Burton Antler (it's a twin flying-v board) with maximum setback. Still needed to lean back when riding waist deep. My right leg burned, but it was so fun I couldn't stop riding. 

My Antler is 151cm (I weight 70kg/154lbs and 170 cm tall).
If I should go for a powderboard like the Burton Fish how long should I go for?
We are planning Japan for next year and then I'll have a powder board.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

Casual said:


> ....when guys like Travis Rice, Jake blauvelt, DCP etc prove you can rock deep pow, trees and kickers on a pretty typical freeride/all mountain boards...


A few people have mentioned DCP. but he does ride a pow board. YES pick your line. 

quote taken from here YES. SNOWBOARDS » DCP

"What board do you use and how is it: I usually will ride the Pick Your LINE 159 for most of everything. I love to freeride and throw a bit of freestyle in there so . The PYL is an aggressive, high performance board that holds the road on any type of conditions. Although it prefers Powder and so do I . I also ride the 420 when I just want to go for some deep pow days in the trees. I also got one with a noboarding pad on it and its also very fun . This year I brought a noboard and a regular board on my Cheetah rack for my sled every day I went out .
In the spring , I like to ride a Basic 55 ."


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> A few people have mentioned DCP. but he does ride a pow board. YES pick your line.


I wouldn't call a PYL a pow board. It's got 2mm of taper, and 20mm of setback. The base profile likely makes it fun in powder, but I'd call it a freeride board based on the specs.

In comparison, the Prior Khyber has 23-30 mm taper, 25 mm setback, and the same base profile. And it's available in much longer boards.

The Prior Mens Freeride has 4 mm taper, and 25 mm setback. So just based on specs, the Prior MFR is more of a "powder" board than the Yes PYL.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I wouldn't call a PYL a pow board. It's got 2mm of taper, and 20mm of setback. The base profile likely makes it fun in powder, but I'd call it a freeride board based on the specs.


yea I could agree with that I guess. If it was in my quiver however i'd call it my pow board. It's the type of pow board I think i'd prefer as I love throwing the board around and spinning in pow and anything too setback or with swallow tail would limit alot of this type of fun.

edit: the base profile of the PYL is very different to the Prior mens freeride, this would most certainly give the PYL more float than the freeride.


----------

